# Boston



## tleilaxu (Jun 15, 2002)

A friend of mine will be coming to Boston (Cambridge, specifically) this fall. He is interested in playing some RPGs once he gets there. If you live in Boston and aren't to "cool" for newcomers  then reply!


----------



## Troll's Choice (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi, tleilaxu! Wassup? My friends and I are recruiting gamers for our homebrew D&D game. I normally DM, though I'd be willing to trade off and on, if a prospective DM  was interested.

We're from the Canton/Stoughton area, which is about 15 miles southeast of Boston. If your friend is interested in some cool gaming, please post here on the board again. The guys wanna play badly, but they want more players first, so I'm happy to oblige them by posting here. Hope to hear from you soon, and happy gaming!


----------



## mmacgregor (Jun 18, 2002)

What nights do you play? I live in the area and may be looking for another game.

matt


----------



## Troll's Choice (Jun 19, 2002)

Hi, matt! We normally play on Wednesday nights, though that may change to Thursday due to one of my friends' fluctuating work schedule.

I put an ad in the local hobby store (Ground Zero in Norwood) just a few days ago. It's the one that says, "Recruiting Gamers", or something like that.

The guys are eager to play (it's been a few months), so if you're interested, please let me know. Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Troll's Choice (Jun 20, 2002)

42 people read this thread...but there are not 42 responses....

Come on, guys! Surely you're up for some D&D gamin'?? My players have gone into SEVERE D&D withdrawal, but they stubbornly refuse to play until we get more gamers. They're decent guys, but they prefer at least a medium-sized group.

I DM our homebrew campaign, plus I have two existing players. I'll probably get a third, since I received a phone call the other day (he responded to an ad I put in the local game shop, and it sounds promising), but the more the merrier, know what I mean?

Perhaps I need to start posting our previous game sessions and campaign history in "Story Hour", so at least y'all will know what you're missin'...

Ye Gods! My kingdom for a D&D player....

P.S. Ideally, I'd like to have four to six players. That seems to provide the most variety for a group without becoming overwhelming. Hope that helps!


----------



## mmacgregor (Jun 20, 2002)

Troll,

I am interested in this. I run and play in a game that takes up 2-3 Thursdays a month though. If you stick with Wednesdays I would like to give it a try. If you could email me at mmacgregor@statestreet.com I would like to talk off boards about it.

thanks,

matt


----------



## imbiginjapan (Jun 21, 2002)

Hi Troll's Choice,
I live about 10-15 minutes away from Canton.
I might be interested in playing, if you still have space.

Email jas3@mac.com

Thanks


----------



## Troll's Choice (Jun 21, 2002)

Yeah! Now this is what I'm talkin' about! I'm getting some responses here. This board actually shows some signs of life after all! Righteous. Alright, guys...get ready to get e-mailed.  

P.S. Even if these guys join our group, we can still use some new blood. It'd be righteously fine to have a six-person group. (much more than that might be a little too crazy though,  )


----------



## Troll's Choice (Jun 22, 2002)

Okay. Last night, I e-mailed mmacgregor, I just e-mailed imbiginjapan, and I even e-mailed back the potential player who called me on the phone. But if I was able to get another additional player, it would still be very cool....

Over 70 people have checked out this thread. Surely, there must some more dudes and dudettes interested in getting a D&D game on. Come on. You know you want to...


----------



## Babson99 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Game in Waltham, MA on Sundays*

My group of three players and one DM (me) is looking for a fourth player for a 3E D&D game.  We play Sunday evenings from 6:30 to 10:00 in Waltham, Mass.  Two of us have been playing together for nearly three years; the others joined more recently.  This particular campaign just got started a few weeks ago.  It's a homebrew setting based (very loosely) on early-medieval Spain.  Party members are 7th level.

  If this sounds interesting, or if you have questions, please email me rather than post to the board.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 9, 2002)

I feal your pain Troll's choice it seems like all the players in Mass live up by boston or inland or anywhere but close to were i am.


----------



## widderslainte (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm in the Boston area and also looking for a game.  I'd be happy to DM, and have a plcae to play, transportation, and a reasonably flexible schedule.

widderslainte@attbi.com


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 12, 2002)

Phew! Teaches me not to check this place for a month... I'm forwarding the address of this thread to my friend...


----------

